Peergos – A decentralised, secure file storage, sharing and social network - diggan
======
midgetjones
Here's the actual link: [https://peergos.org/](https://peergos.org/)

Edit: Actually it seems like there's more useful information on github:
[https://github.com/Peergos/Peergos](https://github.com/Peergos/Peergos)

~~~
brudgers
Because it's an interesting and active project, it might make sense to
resubmit the github link.

